# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مراجعة HTC Windows Phone 8S إتش تي سي ويندوز فون 8 اس

## mohamed73

تم إطلاق نظام Windows Phone 8  في سان فرانسيسكو، أخذنا نظرة عملية على 8S، بعد بضع أسابيع فقط  من تاريخ إطلاقه     دون الاخذ بالاعتبار تلك  الايقونات المربعة  المميزة، أول شيء ستلاحظه حول  هاتف HTC Windows Phone 8 هي تلك الألوان الواضحة التي يتيحها. الرمادي،  الأسود، الأحمر، والأزرق هي الألوان الأساسية الأربعة المعروضة.  خلافا  لل 8X، الّذي يأتي في لون ثابت واحد، فالهاتف 8S لديه مظهر بلونين، الجزء  السفلي للجهة الامامية للهاتف، و الغطاء الخلفي، يمتلكان مساحة جد واضحة.  التقى الأحمر بالبرتقالي والأزرق بالأزرق الفاتح. و يحيط بالاسود بعض  البياض الّذي يضفي عليه طابع بسكويت اوريو، والرمادي مع الأخضر يكونان شيئا  كسترة حارس العبور.  * بلاستيك في جهاز HTC Windows Phone 8S المتميز*    عند إمساك الهاتف 8S،  أُدهشنا فى موقع ويكيموبايل بملمسه باكثر من  طريقة. فإنشاؤه البوليكاربوناتي يمتلك ملمسا مطاطيا جد مميز. صدقاً، شعرنا  عند إمساكه بالمتعة والغرابة في نفس الوقت.  لن تجد هاتفا بملمس بلاستيكي  دقيق، لكن في نفس الآن  ليس برهافة أي هاتف ثمين.  إن هذه الخاصية المطاطية تضفي على الهاتف  لمسة  لطيفة، لكنها جعلتنا نقلق حول التقاطه للوبر في جيوبنا، مما سيفقده بعض من  بريق علامته التجارية. تعطي شاشة الهاتف، المتكونة من زجاج الغوريلا،و  حوافه المدورة، بالاضافة الى جزئه الخلفي المستدير، مظهرا غاية في الأناقة.  وهذا يجعل الشعور بالهاتف المطاطي، سهل الحمل،  أكثر دهشة.    * مواصفات الهاتف إتش تي سي ويندوز فون 8 اس:*    لدى هاتف HTC بنظام Windows Phone 8S مميزات   جيدة، ما يرجح له أن يكون جهازا ذو أسعار معتدلة. في حين أن ليس لدينا، الى  حد الآن، فكرة واضحة عن تكلفة الجهاز، الا انها ستكون، و بدون شك، أقل من  تكلفة 8X، التي تبلغ 560 $ لجهاز كامل دون اشتراك.    يحمل الهاتف معالجا مركزيا من نوع Snapdragon   ثنائي النواة بتردد 1 جيجاهرتز، و شاشة  بحجم 4 انش بدرجة وضوح 720p ويتميز  بذاكرة عشوائية سعتها 1 جيجابايت، و 4 جيجابايت مخصصة للذاكرة الداخلية،  كما انه مزود بمنفذ  للذاكرة الخارجية قد تصل سعتها الى 32 جيجابايت. هذا  ما يجعله متفوقا فعلا على 8X، الذي لا يسع الا 16 جيجابايت، وذلك لان هذا  الاخير لا يحتوي على منفذ للذاكرة الخارجية.
من الجهة اليسرى لا يوجد شىء 
 من الخلف نجد الكاميرا والفلاش وفتحات الاسبيكر 
 من الاسفل فتحة usb وفتحة الميكروفون 
 من اعلى فتحة 3.5 مم وزر غلق الشاشة 
 من الجانب الايمن زرى التحكم فى الصوت ومن اعلى السماعات وشعار HTC  
 من الجانب الايمن زر الكاميرا   * الأزرار اليمنى في الهاتف إتش تي سي ويندوز فون 8 اس:*    كما هو الحال مع الهاتف 8X،  فهاتف  8S  بنظام   8 Windows Phone  يتوفر على زر إقفال في أعلى الهاتف.  بالاعتماد على نوع  الجهاز الذي تعودت عليه، فقد يكلف هذا الموضع البعض، القليل من الوقت  للتعود عليه.    يحتوي الهاتف على ازرار التحكم في الصوت على الجانب الأيمن، و تحتهم مباشرة يوجد زر مخصص للكاميرا. * اللوحة المنبثقة في جوال HTC Windows Phone 8S:*    أن المساحتين المتوفرتين في الجزء الخلفي هما  في الواقع عبارة عن لوحة منبثقة، التي تتيح لك الوصول إلى فتحة بطاقة SD.   جدير بالذكر ان الهاتف 8X يفتقر الى مثل هذه الخاصية، أما على مستوى الهاتف  8S، ذو التصميم الاكثر انفتاحا، فهي لا تمثل سوى جزء دقيق جدا يصل الى  0.41 بوصة (10.3 ملم)، بدلا من 0.40 بوصة (10.1 ملم).  
 هذه اللوحة الصغيرة، القابلة للإزالة، تنزلق بسهولة، وذلك بفضل  لمسة  الهاتف المطاطية. في حين أن عدم توفر الجهاز على بطارية قابلة للإزالة سوف  يخيب آمال بعض المستخدمين (في نهاية الامر، سعة البطارية هي 1700mAh)،  وتصميم الفتحة المصغرة، هو أيضا قرار مميز اتخذته الشركة من اجل الهاتف  Windows Phone 8S.     *  الـــ HTC touch*    بالإضافة إلى عروض Windows Phone 8، قد ساهمت  HTC  ببعض برامجها. فمربعاتها الحية (Live Tile)  تتصرف مثل ودجت  الاندرويد. حيث انها تعرض توقعات حالة الطقس، درجة الحرارة والوقت في لمح  البصر. 
يعطي الدخول الى التطبيق مزيدا من المعلومات عن هذه المواضيع وكذلك عن  المخزونات. في قائمة الإعدادات ستجد يقظة الهاتف، التي لديها مجموعة من  خيارات الرنين البديهية. يمكن اعداد هاتف Windows Phone 8S على ان يرن   بصوت أعلى عندما يكون مدسوسا في الجيب أو الحقيبة، او يخفض الصوت تلقائيا  أو يصمت تماما عند حمله.   * التقاط الصور في هاتف إتش تي سي ويندوز فون 8 اس:*    مثل كل أجهزة الهاتف بنظام التشغيل Windows  Phone 8، هواتف HTC 8S  لديها ايضا زر مخصص للكاميرا. هذه الاخيرة تعمل  بدقة 5 ميغابيكسل، 
  و يمكن لها ايضا التقاط عروض الفيديو بدقة 720p.    إذا كنت تريد تطبيق طراز Instagram ما بعد  الإنتاج، على صورك الملتقطة، فالهاتف يشمل تطبيق محسن للصور الخاص به.  يمكنك الاختيار من بين عدد  من الفلاتر، بما في ذلك الأسلوب الكلاسيكي  “كافة الفعاليات الشعبية”.
 للأسف، هذا ليس الهاتف المناسب لمحبي دردشة الفيديو لأنه يفتقر إلى الكاميرا الامامية. * Beats by Dre*    لدى هاتف Windows Phone 8 مكبرات صوت خارجية  مدهشة جدا. كنا قادرين على رفع صوت اغاني، محملة سابقا، عاليا دون تشويه  جودة الصوت. في حين أن أي عاشق للموسيقى سيستخدم سماعات مؤكدا، وقد ذكرنا  احد ممثلين الشركة أن هؤلاء المكبرات مزوّدة بميكروفون ومجهار بحيث يمكن  للمرء إجراء محادثة دون تعليق السماعة    كما يوحي الشعار “B” المشهور، ان الجهاز يحتوي  فعلا على Beats by Dre، والذي من المرجح ان يلعب  دورا في انتاج الصوت  القوي .ومع ذلك، فإن 8S لا تباهى مكبرات صوت اخيها الاكبر8X .   * تقييم مبدئي للهاتف إتش تي سي ويندوز فون 8 اس:*    إذا كان علينا اختيار الجانب الافضل من هاتف HTC بنظام Windows Phone 8S،  فإن اختيارنا فى موقع ويكيموبايل سوف يقع على منظره الخارجي. بين iPhone 5  ،  Galaxy S3  ، و Droid Razr M، نحن نعيش في بحر من الألمنيوم المصقول. في الماضي،  فضلنا الشعور الجيد بملمسه، ولكن HTC 8S و 8X اثبتا ان هذه المجموعة  الصغيرة و الجميلة هي  حقا لطيفة.  لا زال  هذا الهاتف المدمج يتمتع بمواصفات ذات  سمعة جيدة، ثم خيار زيادة مايكرو SD هو إضافة غير متوقعة، اضفت على  8X  تصميما مختوما تماما. ونحن نتساءل كيف سيكون عمر البطارية،  ذات سعة  1700mAh، وعدم وجود الكاميرا غريب  إلى حد ما. إصدار خاص من سكايب هو نقطة  من النقاط الرئيسية، التي تتباهى بها Mictosoft في منتجها Windows Phone  8،  وعلى ما يبدو فإن 8S لن يتميز  بجميع المزايا.  قد يكون هذا هو الجزء، الذي تمت ازالته، من اجل  طرح الجهاز باسعار معقولة للغاية، مما يجعلنا  أكثر حرصا على الحصول على  أرقام تسعير الشركة، و أيضا على إعطاء 8S مراجعة كاملة.

----------

